# Inventory doing weird things



## Sandy VDH (Sep 22, 2021)

Last week Austin has not a single date available in November, now yesterday the whole month is available. 

Yesterday Kingsgate has a ton of available dates until the end of the year, today there is not a single date until mid January. 

What is going on with Inventory, can't be Extra Holidays picking up dates, as some of these dates are outside of the 60 day mark. 

Anyone else noticing weird things too?


----------



## chapjim (Sep 22, 2021)

There's another thread about Austin and the troubles there.  Maybe they got materials and project they will have repairs accomplished and units available by November?  I have no explanation for Kingsgate getting wiped out.  Even the first half of January is blocked off.  I could be wrong but I never thought Kingsgate was that popular in the 4th Quarter of the calendar year.

Way back last spring sometime, I made two four-day reservations at Austin in October for a TUGGER who was out of points and has a wedding to go to.  He has contacted Austin and given a rundown on the plumbing problems.  The resort said a lot of reservations were being canceled but it was being done a  Wyndham reservations, not by the resort, and the only way anyone would know about a cancellation is when it happens.

I still have the reservations so he needs to determine if people want to stay in a resort with a lot of construction activity.  It's up to him but the fifteen day cancellation deadline is coming up in a couple of weeks.

Edit:  Just looked and I see that you started the other Austin thread, too.  So I didn't need to tell you about it!


----------



## troy12n (Sep 22, 2021)

I just tried to book a 2BR Lockoff at Majestic Sun. It is showing as an upgrade path and I get presented with a VIP auto Upgrade from both a 1BR Suite or 1BR Deluxe, but when I try to select the upgrade, it shows the room no longer available.

YET... I can directly book both the 1BR suite, 1BR Deluxe AND the 2BR Lockoff directly. I'm going to call tomorrow and see what's going on.


----------



## troy12n (Sep 22, 2021)

I just ended up throwing in the towel for Majestic Sun and booked at PCB instead. Got an upgrade from 1BR to 2 BR there, so that will work for me, I don't have time to deal with these issues. It cost me 11,000 more points, but it is what it is...


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 22, 2021)

Just how much do you expect from a Wyndham implemented program/App?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 22, 2021)

troy12n said:


> I just tried to book a 2BR Lockoff at Majestic Sun. It is showing as an upgrade path and I get presented with a VIP auto Upgrade from both a 1BR Suite or 1BR Deluxe, but when I try to select the upgrade, it shows the room no longer available.
> 
> YET... I can directly book both the 1BR suite, 1BR Deluxe AND the 2BR Lockoff directly. I'm going to call tomorrow and see what's going on.



Is it a lockoff unit, and grabbing part of the lockoff takes away that option to upgrade to the full LO, as you are using part of the lockoff to make the initial booking.  This has worked this way for a while, especially if there is only 1 unit available and NO available separate parts of a LO to book.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 22, 2021)

chapjim said:


> There's another thread about Austin and the troubles there.



That was me commenting on Austin inventory, which is back now BTW.  Strange thins going on.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 23, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> That was me commenting on Austin inventory, which is back now BTW.  Strange thins going on.


Kind of a duplicate thread, IMO. I commented on your other thread noting odd behaviors at Ocean Walk and Bonnet Creek. My best guess is if they are having trouble managing inventory (maybe overbooked or something) they are taking everything off the table. It may come back (but it may not, lol)).

I haven't seen mention of the changes to not showing anything if only 1 night of the same room type. I think it's a different 'issue' than showing nothing then everything showing up. Personally I don't like it. Rather than hijack this thread, I'll start a new one.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 23, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> That was me commenting on Austin inventory, which is back now BTW.  Strange thins going on.



I know!  Sorry!


----------



## HeidingOut (Sep 23, 2021)

Same thing with Bonnet Creek. Since Sunday, no availability at Bonnet for the rest of Sept, all of October, and most of Nov. Not a single room. Not a single night. I called to complain. Manning the CSR stated he would not report it as a bug and no manager would ever call me back. There just is no availability. I explained that it was a bug or a block. But, he said he would already be aware if that was the case because owners would have called in and reported it. And, I said, well isn't that exactly what I'm doing and you are going to do exactly nothing about it? He laughed and then said sorry nothing I can do to help. But, I will note your account.

Absolutely useless. A company that CSRs refuse to report bugs to their IT group. And, not only refuses to report an owner complaint but basically bragged that he was going to do nothing to address my concerns!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 23, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is it a lockoff unit, and grabbing part of the lockoff takes away that option to upgrade to the full LO, as you are using part of the lockoff to make the initial booking.  This has worked this way for a while, especially if there is only 1 unit available and NO available separate parts of a LO to book.



Yes - I've seen this on occasion at OTA as well.  Since a two bedroom lockoff consists of both a one bedroom suite and a one bedroom deluxe - if there's only this set of rooms available - the upgrade won't work since it's using the same actual rooms for both transactions.  I know this because I kept getting this problem online - and ended up calling the resort directly - and they verified this was exactly what was happening within the system.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 23, 2021)

HeidingOut said:


> Same thing with Bonnet Creek. Since Sunday, no availability at Bonnet for the rest of Sept, all of October, and most of Nov. Not a single room. Not a single night. I called to complain. Manning the CSR stated he would not report it as a bug and no manager would ever call me back. There just is no availability. I explained that it was a bug or a block. But, he said he would already be aware if that was the case because owners would have called in and reported it. And, I said, well isn't that exactly what I'm doing and you are going to do exactly nothing about it? He laughed and then said sorry nothing I can do to help. But, I will note your account.
> 
> Absolutely useless. A company that CSRs refuse to report bugs to their IT group. And, not only refuses to report an owner complaint but basically bragged that he was going to do nothing to address my concerns!



It's 50th Anniversary at WDW.  It could quite legitimately be booked up.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 23, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> It's 50th Anniversary at WDW.  It could quite legitimately be booked up.


Especially now that single nights won’t show on the availability calendar. That used to be a good indication that it wasn’t a weird inventory thing, even if there weren’t any viable stays available. Now it’s tougher to tell.


----------



## troy12n (Sep 23, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is it a lockoff unit, and grabbing part of the lockoff takes away that option to upgrade to the full LO, as you are using part of the lockoff to make the initial booking.  This has worked this way for a while, especially if there is only 1 unit available and NO available separate parts of a LO to book.





HitchHiker71 said:


> Yes - I've seen this on occasion at OTA as well.  Since a two bedroom lockoff consists of both a one bedroom suite and a one bedroom deluxe - if there's only this set of rooms available - the upgrade won't work since it's using the same actual rooms for both transactions.  I know this because I kept getting this problem online - and ended up calling the resort directly - and they verified this was exactly what was happening within the system.



I was indeed trying to instant upgrade into a 2BR lockoff... 

While this is a good explanation of what might be or is happening, it seems the system should be smart enough to be able to process this sort of thing. But i'm not surprised it tripped over itself. 

So follow up questions: 

1. is this something we can forward to development as an issue to fix? It seems like logic they can input to allow this. 
2. is this something owner care, or a VC can handle/book manually if we call? 

I ended up just not wanting to take a chance and booked at Panama City Beach, for about 11,000 more points. I was able to upgrade from a 1BR to 2BR but PCB is more points, and the ability to upgrade from a suite to a 2BR lockoff was much more appealing and cheaper.


----------



## HeidingOut (Sep 23, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> It's 50th Anniversary at WDW.  It could quite legitimately be booked up.



Not trying to hijack this thread. So, move it if needed. I've been going to Bonnet for about 12 years sometimes 14 weeks a year. Many Christmas Weeks more New Year's Weeks than I can count. Never, ever have I seen 3 months booked solid in a row without a single night - especially since all children are in school (for the most part). It may be booked up, but I'm pretty sure doubtful. Especially, considering that Extra Holidays has most days/weeks open for booking. Literally, almost all month other than Sat nights. So, obviously, this amazing windfall of increased demand looking to book Bonnet hasn't been told about Extra Holidays or Ebay since there is plenty of supply to be booked there as well.

I realize that it's different inventory for Extra Holidays. Just saying that if there is all this 50th Anniversary pent-up, huge demand....I would expect for the month of October to be sold out on Ebay and many dates on Extra Holidays which is not nearly the case. Nor does Redweek appear to have very many units booked up. Just sayin!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 23, 2021)

HeidingOut said:


> Same thing with Bonnet Creek. Since Sunday, no availability at Bonnet for the rest of Sept, all of October, and most of Nov. Not a single room. Not a single night. I called to complain. Manning the CSR stated he would not report it as a bug and no manager would ever call me back. There just is no availability. I explained that it was a bug or a block. But, he said he would already be aware if that was the case because owners would have called in and reported it. And, I said, well isn't that exactly what I'm doing and you are going to do exactly nothing about it? He laughed and then said sorry nothing I can do to help. But, I will note your account.
> 
> Absolutely useless. A company that CSRs refuse to report bugs to their IT group. And, not only refuses to report an owner complaint but basically bragged that he was going to do nothing to address my concerns!


I suspect room controllers are able to take everything off the table for whatever reason they need to.  No doubt something like that is going on.  Most people, I think even the CSR you talked to, believe it's not a problem.  Definitely a waste of time trying to figure it out. Chalk it up to the ways of Wyndham.

Different thread - same issue:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/wyndham-austin.325508/post-2668725


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 24, 2021)

HeidingOut said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread. So, move it if needed. I've been going to Bonnet for about 12 years sometimes 14 weeks a year. Many Christmas Weeks more New Year's Weeks than I can count. Never, ever have I seen 3 months booked solid in a row without a single night - especially since all children are in school (for the most part). It may be booked up, but I'm pretty sure doubtful. Especially, considering that Extra Holidays has most days/weeks open for booking. Literally, almost all month other than Sat nights. So, obviously, this amazing windfall of increased demand looking to book Bonnet hasn't been told about Extra Holidays or Ebay since there is plenty of supply to be booked there as well.
> 
> I realize that it's different inventory for Extra Holidays. Just saying that if there is all this 50th Anniversary pent-up, huge demand....I would expect for the month of October to be sold out on Ebay and many dates on Extra Holidays which is not nearly the case. Nor does Redweek appear to have very many units booked up. Just sayin!


Oh @HeidingOut -- I'm sure it's all those owners going on vacation now that Wyndham has implemented the owner priority (black out) dates and gotten rid of all the megarenters!


----------



## ladawgfan (Sep 24, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> I suspect room controllers are able to take everything off the table for whatever reason they need to.  No doubt something like that is going on.  Most people, I think even the CSR you talked to, believe it's not a problem.  Definitely a waste of time trying to figure it out. Chalk it up to the ways of Wyndham.
> 
> Different thread - same issue:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/wyndham-austin.325508/post-2668725





HeidingOut said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread. So, move it if needed. I've been going to Bonnet for about 12 years sometimes 14 weeks a year. Many Christmas Weeks more New Year's Weeks than I can count. Never, ever have I seen 3 months booked solid in a row without a single night - especially since all children are in school (for the most part). It may be booked up, but I'm pretty sure doubtful. Especially, considering that Extra Holidays has most days/weeks open for booking. Literally, almost all month other than Sat nights. So, obviously, this amazing windfall of increased demand looking to book Bonnet hasn't been told about Extra Holidays or Ebay since there is plenty of supply to be booked there as well.
> 
> I realize that it's different inventory for Extra Holidays. Just saying that if there is all this 50th Anniversary pent-up, huge demand....I would expect for the month of October to be sold out on Ebay and many dates on Extra Holidays which is not nearly the case. Nor does Redweek appear to have very many units booked up. Just sayin!



I'm convinced that Wyndham has blocked availability for all ALL Club Pass inventory for Bonnet Creek through 11/26/21. I have never seen a situation where there are absolutely no nights shown as available for that length of time, unless the resort has been closed for some reason. Even with the calendar view update and the WDW 50th anniversary, this is highly unlikely. I would like to know if anyone is successful at booking any type of reservation at Bonnet Creek commencing now through 11/26/21. If you do try to book something and get the "no availability" garbage, I'd encourage you to call vacation planning so they get a strong message that something is wrong.

I think whatever is causing this is also preventing auto upgrades from occurring at Bonnet Creek. I've had three developer points 1 BR deluxe reservations that were not upgraded within the 60 day window. They were all booked in separate individual account owners names. Prior to the August reservation system changes, I almost always was able to get an upgrade for any reservation booked 60 days or more before check-in. The fact that this did not occur for any of these reservations is extremely questionable.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 24, 2021)

ladawgfan said:


> I'm convinced that Wyndham has blocked availability for all ALL Club Pass inventory for Bonnet Creek through 11/26/21. I have never seen a situation where there are absolutely no nights shown as available for that length of time, unless the resort has been closed for some reason. Even with the calendar view update and the WDW 50th anniversary, this is highly unlikely. I would like to know if anyone is successful at booking any type of reservation at Bonnet Creek commencing now through 11/26/21. If you do try to book something and get the "no availability" garbage, I'd encourage you to call vacation planning so they get a strong message that something is wrong.
> 
> I think whatever is causing this is also preventing auto upgrades from occurring at Bonnet Creek. I've had three developer points 1 BR deluxe reservations that were not upgraded within the 60 day window. They were all booked in separate individual account owners names. Prior to the August reservation system changes, I almost always was able to get an upgrade for any reservation booked 60 days or more before check-in. The fact that this did not occur for any of these reservations is extremely questionable.



It isn't just Club Pass.  There's little to no inventory at BC through any channel.


----------



## jules54 (Sep 24, 2021)

I experienced the same thing earlier in the week with all Myrtle Beach Resorts and Edisto Island, Tennessee nothing available for the month of October. Things seemed to have straightened out yesterday. Whenever I see an entire month or 2 blocked I always know something is going on. As there is no way no how every single day is booked at a resort for 2 entire months. I don’t care what the resort is. Unless the resort has been hit by a natural disaster.


----------



## jules54 (Sep 24, 2021)

ladawgfan said:


> I'm convinced that Wyndham has blocked availability for all ALL Club Pass inventory for Bonnet Creek through 11/26/21. I have never seen a situation where there are absolutely no nights shown as available for that length of time, unless the resort has been closed for some reason. Even with the calendar view update and the WDW 50th anniversary, this is highly unlikely. I would like to know if anyone is successful at booking any type of reservation at Bonnet Creek commencing now through 11/26/21. If you do try to book something and get the "no availability" garbage, I'd encourage you to call vacation planning so they get a strong message that something is wrong.
> 
> I think whatever is causing this is also preventing auto upgrades from occurring at Bonnet Creek. I've had three developer points 1 BR deluxe reservations that were not upgraded within the 60 day window. They were all booked in separate individual account owners names. Prior to the August reservation system changes, I almost always was able to get an upgrade for any reservation booked 60 days or more before check-in. The fact that this did not occur for any of these reservations is extremely questionable.



This happens all the time with the resorts in New Orleans. I don’t even bother calling Wyndham anymore as the VC can only see what we see and they give the craziest reasons behind what might be happening.
I email the resort room manager directly and things usually get opened up or I get an explanation of what the problem is.


----------



## John_and_Val (Sep 25, 2021)

I believe Tower 6 at BC is shut down for maintenance...............hence your no inventory.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 25, 2021)

John_and_Val said:


> I believe Tower 6 at BC is shut down for maintenance...............hence your no inventory.


They take a tower down for maintenance every year this time of year.   This is something more than the normal scheduled maintenance.


----------



## capital city (Sep 26, 2021)

There is also the chance that it really is booked up since everyone is flush with points due to Covid last year allowing everyone to push points to this year regardless of status. On top of that we are close to the end of this year and everyone knows Bonnet creek rents well.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 27, 2021)

Just checking in on this item to see if we're still seeing blocks of inventory unavailable.  I'm happy to follow up with our contacts if we can give some specific examples of what we're seeing - just list them out in bullet points if possible and I'll submit what we're seeing to our Wyndham contacts.


----------



## troy12n (Sep 27, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Just checking in on this item to see if we're still seeing blocks of inventory unavailable.  I'm happy to follow up with our contacts if we can give some specific examples of what we're seeing - just list them out in bullet points if possible and I'll submit what we're seeing to our Wyndham contacts.



Seeing no inventory at all from today until 11/27 at Bonnet Creek. All the other Wyndham resorts in Orlando are virtually wide open during this same timeslice. That's not typical and to me indicates an issue. 

I have no desire to go there in the next 90 days, I just happened to look. Just seemed odd that not a single night was available at BC


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 27, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Just checking in on this item to see if we're still seeing blocks of inventory unavailable.  I'm happy to follow up with our contacts if we can give some specific examples of what we're seeing - just list them out in bullet points if possible and I'll submit what we're seeing to our Wyndham contacts.



Kingsgate is still AWOL until Jan 16, 2022.  Not a single day so that is highly suspect.


----------



## HeidingOut (Sep 28, 2021)

I’m here now at BC as I am every year around this time. There is no difference in crowd levels. The resort is barely booked. I scored 4 front row lounge seats in the front row yesterday at 10 AM.

I’ll head over and speak to manager or CSR on-site later today. But, there is a block on the room bookings (unless you go through Extra Holidays). Wyndham needs to explain why? Why is Thanksgiving weekend open….but no dates for September or October. And, they disappeared in one night (I believe Sunday not this past one but the one just prior.

ive also seen plenty of rooms on EBay go un-rented b4 XYZ date….shouldn’t that inventory be returned to the owner’s pool? That doesn’t appear to be happening when prebooked weeks are canceled.

I think maybe if we all called Wyndham get tired of listening to the complaining….maybe obviously there tolerance level is pretty high.


----------



## troy12n (Sep 28, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Kingsgate is still AWOL until Jan 16, 2022.  Not a single day so that is highly suspect.



That seems really odd, especially if there is inventory at GG


----------



## Hawaii2022 (Sep 28, 2021)

The following are some of the resort with ZERO availability but are available to rent on Extra Holidays.

Wyndham Canterbury - zero availability till November 21st - most all nights available on Extra Holidays at discounted rate.
Wyndham Kingsgate - zero availability till January 16th - most all nights available on Extra Holidays at discounted rate.
Wyndham Bali Hai - zero availability from December 5th to January 6th - again available on Extra Holidays
Wyndham Bonnet Creek - zero availability till November 27th - many dates available on Extra Holidays
Wyndham Dolphins Cove - zero availability till December 7th
Wyndham Anaheim - zero availability till November 29th - some Extra Holidays
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian - zero availability till October 29th - most all nights available on Extra Holidays.
Wyndham La Bella Maison - zero availability till May 21, 2022 - could be hurricane related?

These are some that I have found. 

I was always told that Wyndham is compensated (paid) to manage the inventory for all owners. Why is Wyndham not accountable to all us, Wyndham owners?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 28, 2021)

HeidingOut said:


> I’m here now at BC as I am every year around this time. There is no difference in crowd levels. The resort is barely booked. I scored 4 front row lounge seats in the front row yesterday at 10 AM.
> 
> I’ll head over and speak to manager or CSR on-site later today. But, there is a block on the room bookings (unless you go through Extra Holidays). Wyndham needs to explain why? Why is Thanksgiving weekend open….but no dates for September or October. And, they disappeared in one night (I believe Sunday not this past one but the one just prior.
> 
> ...



Interesting - if the change was the Sunday prior - that aligns with the long outage window overnight Saturday that occurred for back office changes.  I will have to provide the feedback given here and make the ask as to why.


----------



## troy12n (Sep 28, 2021)

Hawaii2022 said:


> Wyndham La Bella Maison - zero availability till May 21, 2022 - could be hurricane related?



FYI, La Belle Maison was closed for reservations starting some time in March 2021 through January 2022 for renovations anyway. They may have pushed back the re-open dates since the Hurricane. I know that for a while anyway, it opened up starting in January because I was able to book 10 days in March 2022. I made this reservation in July 2021.

But it was previously closed to bookings from ~March 2021 to January 2022.

Some of these other ones look really fishy.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 28, 2021)

I was able to book Bentley Brook the 2nd week of October.  But I did not get an autoupgrade I was eligible for.  Which is highly unusual for Bentley Brook. I have found the autoupgrades to work as expected there (we book a lot there).


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hawaii2022 said:


> The following are some of the resort with ZERO availability but are available to rent on Extra Holidays.
> 
> Wyndham Canterbury - zero availability till November 21st - most all nights available on Extra Holidays at discounted rate.
> Wyndham Kingsgate - zero availability till January 16th - most all nights available on Extra Holidays at discounted rate.
> ...



For those dates within the 60 day window - of which many in the list above are within 60 days - Wyndham does have the right to take inventory out of the system starting at 60 days if the inventory has yet to be consumed.  I don't have the verbiage right in front of me, but that ability starts at 60 days out, and expands once the 30 day threshold is crossed.  So for Canterbury, BC, Anaheim, and Kona are all within the 60 day window.  It doesn't explain the other resorts outside of the 60 day window though.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 28, 2021)

While that could be the case, they're also advertising Owner Travel Deals for Canterbury, Kingsgate, Bali Hai and Kona Hawaiian on the website for owners.  Seems more like there's something wrong systemwise.


----------



## HeidingOut (Sep 28, 2021)

Well the boy on the swing is mine. So, are the other two cute kids. I saw one guy grilling tonight in the entire resort? The explanation or lack there of is that we are booked up. I said you are not booked!! See my pics. And, the manager came out and said well I’ll forward your concerns to the proper channels. But we here at the resort do not control inventory.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 29, 2021)

Kingsgate inventory is mysterious back today, after about a week long absence.


----------



## troy12n (Sep 29, 2021)

I found another weird one: Westwinds in Myrtle Beach has nothing, zero, from now until April 1, 2022. Not one night.

Edit: one more: Fairfield Harbor in New Bern, show inventory, but not able to select any dates and then showing no inventory at all from Jan 1, 2022 onward


----------



## troy12n (Sep 29, 2021)

A lot of resorts are also showing this: {0}-night minimum stay required.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 2, 2021)

troy12n said:


> A lot of resorts are also showing this: {0}-night minimum stay required.
> 
> View attachment 40443


Looks like a parameter not populating correctly (programming error).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 2, 2021)

And... just like that.... plenty of availability at Bonnet Creek for October and much of November.   Some reservations with discounts.  

* It's still the 50th anniversary of Disney
* We still have people wanting to get out and travel after being cooped up all these months
* We still have all these people with so many carried over points they don't know what to do with
* They are still renovating Tower 6 (still don't plan to open til the end of November)

Pick a day, any day....


----------



## HeidingOut (Oct 2, 2021)

Will Wyndham be returning the points I used to book another resort since I was unable to keep my room at BCR until yesterday afternoon?

Really, is there no accountability? Don’t we pay them to manage inventory? I have thousands of points expiring and they shut down booking capability with absolutely no recourse or even apology?

All this under the guise of we are making all these changes (unilaterally) to “help” owners use inventory that’s available.

Please let’s not drink the metaphorical kool-aid.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 2, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> And... just like that.... plenty of availability at Bonnet Creek for October and much of November. Some reservations with discounts.
> 
> * It's still the 50th anniversary of Disney
> * We still have people wanting to get out and travel after being cooped up all these months
> ...




From what I’ve gathered this all started after the back office extended weekend outage a couple weeks back now - and Wyndham has gradually been correcting issues since that planned change window. We should see the other resorts correct just like we saw here for BC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeidingOut (Oct 2, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> From what I’ve gathered this all started after the back office extended weekend outage a couple weeks back now - and Wyndham has gradually been correcting issues since that planned change window. We should see the other resorts correct just like we saw here for BC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i have zero issues with a company having a software issue. Stating that issue and doing everything they can to rectify the error while making customers feel like you’ve treated their concerns with respect. The problem I do have is NONE of that was done.

If I go speak with the manager at BCR today I’m sure they’ll try to convince me that Tinkerbell sprinkled her magic dust and all of those rooms at Bonnet magically came available at the exact same instance, and I’m losing my mind to think otherwise.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 2, 2021)

This also took them a couple weeks for them to fix, although they had to have known it was an issue immediately when reported. They went from "nothing wrong here" to "magically fixed". Some transparency would have been nice here.

I'm a little pi$$ed because my use year rolled over yesterday and because my bonus contracts expired, i'm back to Silver VIP, and had they fixed this 2 days ago, I could have booked a stay or two at resorts which had inventory but wasn't showing and I could have leveraged an additional 10% VIPG discount and not consumed an RT. Now that i'm back to silver, apparently even though I was gold until 9/30, I was consuming RT's the entire time (even though they were unlimited) and now i'm out until January. That's a little annoying too.


----------



## jazzfam (Oct 11, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Just checking in on this item to see if we're still seeing blocks of inventory unavailable.  I'm happy to follow up with our contacts if we can give some specific examples of what we're seeing - just list them out in bullet points if possible and I'll submit what we're seeing to our Wyndham contacts.


I'm not getting any inventory for Kauai Coast Resort at Beachboy. When I checked a couple of weeks ago there was plenty of availability for the entire year. Now there isn't a single room past Jan 5. I called Wyndham and they only thing they have to say is that the inventory hasn't been released (but was a couple weeks ago??). I called the resort and they said that the inventory had been released. The CSR was less than helpful and said it must be due to COVID. Um--you can't blame everything on COVID!


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Oct 14, 2021)

I’m seeing limited but not nonexistant inventory at KCR in
Jan/Feb right now.  Then it looks like more available from
March onward.   Maybe they put it back?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 24, 2021)

BC is back on my list of questionable inventory.  

NOT a bookable reservation is available the entire month of December.  I find that strange.  Generally early December is pretty open and available.   Now Christmas no, but the entire month,  not normal.


----------



## Mary W (Oct 27, 2021)

Wyndham Canterbury in San Francisco is now showing lots of availability starting today,  October 27th.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 28, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> BC is back on my list of questionable inventory.
> 
> NOT a bookable reservation is available the entire month of December.  I find that strange.  Generally early December is pretty open and available.   Now Christmas no, but the entire month,  not normal.




I only posted this on Sunday, but today a bunch of December inventory is back in at Bonnet Creek, clearly Wyndham is checking inventory at resorts and in the process is taking out large chunks of inventory. I notice them cycling through resorts I frequently check inventory on.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 6, 2021)

Bonnet Creek 3 and 4 bedroom units are completely unavailable until November 7th, 2022.  Only 1 and 2 bedroom units. The 3 and 4 bedroom units disapeared about 3 days ago and are still missing.  This is something different, I don't think I've ever seen this before. Anyone have any idea. I assume no one can see them (maybe PR folks can)?


----------



## bendadin (Nov 6, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> Bonnet Creek 3 and 4 bedroom units are completely unavailable until November 7th, 2022.  Only 1 and 2 bedroom units. The 3 and 4 bedroom units disapeared about 3 days ago and are still missing.  This is something different, I don't think I've ever seen this before. Anyone have any idea. I assume no one can see them (maybe PR folks can)?



Niente


----------



## chapjim (Nov 6, 2021)

I get the same thing.  The calendar looks like some 3BR units are available in January 2022 but when I try to book one, Something Unexpected Just Happened.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 6, 2021)

chapjim said:


> I get the same thing.  The calendar looks like some 3BR units are available in January 2022 but when I try to book one, Something Unexpected Just Happened.


I guess I should be thankful my screen shows nothing is available. I would hate for something unexpected to happen.   (My dear Wyndham, what are you up to now)?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 6, 2021)

Maybe they are just checking 3 and 4 BR inventory, and then in 2 - 3 weeks they will clean it, correct it, and then but in back.  That is what has happened with other places.  But BC is so big they could be looking at 3-4 BR separately.


----------



## ladawgfan (Nov 7, 2021)

Bonnet Creek inventory looks to be blocked again. In addition to not a single night available for a 3 or 4 BR until November 2022, there’s not a single night of any unit type available from now until January 3. why do we keep encountering these issues? This is extremely frustrating.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 7, 2021)

ladawgfan said:


> Bonnet Creek inventory looks to be blocked again. In addition to not a single night available for a 3 or 4 BR until November 2022, there’s not a single night of any unit type available from now until January 3. why do we keep encountering these issues? This is extremely frustrating.


How do those megarenters do it? 

Remember when you could almost for certain pickup up last minute reservations 2-3 weeks from checkin?

Reality is Wyndham does whatever they want. They threw that boogy man megarenter out there, talk about stirring the pot.  We can all speculate every which way, maybe it'll become apparent at some point what they are up to?


----------



## ladawgfan (Nov 7, 2021)

So much for making more inventory available for use by owners!


----------



## CO skier (Nov 7, 2021)

There have been enough posts about "overbooking" at some Wyndham resorts, Bonnet Creek in particular, that I no longer consider it a conspiracy theory.

I once arrived at a gate for a flight where, to all appearances, two plane loads of people showed up!   OOPS!

I am going with the inventory "clean-up" theory in post #55 to remedy an overbooking program run amok.


----------



## r4rab (Nov 8, 2021)

Remember also, Tower 6 is under construction so there are fewer rooms available due to that. The construction is _scheduled_ to be completed by Thanksgiving week but when I spoke with the front desk this past weekend they were emphasizing that completion could be delayed.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Maybe they are just checking 3 and 4 BR inventory, and then in 2 - 3 weeks they will clean it, correct it, and then but in back.  That is what has happened with other places.  But BC is so big they could be looking at 3-4 BR separately.



Curious what you mean by checking inventory?  I've seen some of this recently myself - where the calendar is just completely blocked out - and then a few days later its not.  I suspect there's something going on in the back end that is causal here, given the behaviour observed, but that's just speculation on my part.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 8, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Curious what you mean by checking inventory?  I've seen some of this recently myself - where the calendar is just completely blocked out - and then a few days later its not.  I suspect there's something going on in the back end that is causal here, given the behaviour observed, but that's just speculation on my part.



My guess is that they are removing all inventory from NEW bookings.  Checking what is booked vs what is available, all on the back end of the Database, perhaps they are making any corrections, and/or adjustments, then turning the available inventory back on and voila it is back available for booking.  It has to be manipulation on Wyndhams part to have it disappear in totality and then reappear again a few days or weeks later.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> My guess is that they are removing all inventory from NEW bookings.  Checking what is booked vs what is available, all on the back end of the Database, perhaps they are making any corrections, and/or adjustments, then turning the available inventory back on and voila it is back available for booking.  It has to be manipulation on Wyndhams part to have it disappear in totality and then reappear again a few days or weeks later.



Agreed.  I'm actually wondering if there's a back end update/migration project ongoing that's going resort by resort.  It would explain why we're seeing multiple reports of this type of behaviour across various resorts over time.  Makes me wonder if there's actually some type of migration to a new/different back end in play that has to do with strategic initiatives moving forward.  Again that's pure speculation on my part to be clear.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 8, 2021)

Whatever is that is going on, be it front end or back end, we can be assured it is to enhance our owner experience.  (Back end is my choice, if you catch my drift.)


----------



## troy12n (Nov 8, 2021)

chapjim said:


> Whatever is that is going on, be it front end or back end, we can be assured it is to enhance our owner experience.  (Back end is my choice, if you catch my drift.)



Hey, you and I agree on something finally. This is really getting ridiculous.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 8, 2021)

I have heard rumors that in the past that Wyndham had some issues with lock out units, and that inventory being overstated.  I can only only get booked once, either as a single part of the lockout or as a whole.  I suspect there were some issues with that treatment, but I thought they fixed it, but there could be some lingering data issues.  But that can only be part of the story, as locations like Bonnet Creek HAVE NO Lockoffs.  So I think they are just check inventory vs bookings.  I can think of no other reason otherwise why inventory is disappearing in totality and then magically reappearing again days/weeks later.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> I have heard rumors that in the past that Wyndham had some issues with lock out units, and that inventory being overstated.  I can only only get booked once, either as a single part of the lockout or as a whole.  I suspect there were some issues with that treatment, but I thought they fixed it, but there could be some lingering data issues.  But that can only be part of the story, as locations like Bonnet Creek HAVE NO Lockoffs.  So I think they are just check inventory vs bookings.  I can think of no other reason otherwise why inventory is disappearing in totality and then magically reappearing again days/weeks later.



If they are migrating to a different back end in a phased manner what we're observing is possible.  The first thing that has to be done is to set the current system to read-only for the resort in scope - then start a migration process from source to target - and that process takes however long it takes - likely the larger the resort the longer it'll take as there would be larger volumes of reservation transactions to migrate from source to target.  Once the migration process is complete - then you flip the switch from source to target for that resort - and boom - the website is then pointing to the target for all reservations for that resort.  

That said - I've seen this occur more than once for certain resorts - like WBC for example - which then introduces other possibilities - like the inventory checks toward your point.  I suppose it's good to audit the system every now and again - but any such audit really should not impact the end user experience when running.  I get that the back end tables may have to be locked during such a process - but if that's the case - then the website should announce a change window so that we're aware of an impact to the user experience.  My other thought is that there are back end processes that are stepping on each other - running at different times - and during the window in which those processes are running - the website cannot "see" any of the impacted inventory and therefore all we see is all inventory for certain periods of time is completely unavailable.  Again we're all really just grasping at straws here - so I'll likely email our Wyndham contacts and see what if anything they can tell us with respect to our observations over the past several weeks.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> Bonnet Creek 3 and 4 bedroom units are completely unavailable until November 7th, 2022.  Only 1 and 2 bedroom units. The 3 and 4 bedroom units disapeared about 3 days ago and are still missing.  This is something different, I don't think I've ever seen this before. Anyone have any idea. I assume no one can see them (maybe PR folks can)?



I currently see zero availability at WBC between now and year end.  I know it's the holiday season - but this seems odd to me.  I can also replicate zero 3/4 bedroom availability between now and 11/7/2022 - again kinda odd.  I'm drafting an email to the Wyndham DT team on this item now.

EDIT:  Inquiry sent to Wyndham to report the blocks of inventory becoming completely unavailable to owners and the intermittent "fading in and out" of inventory that we've been observing to date.  I've used the more recent WBC reports that I can replicate as real world examples.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 8, 2021)

troy12n said:


> Hey, you and I agree on something finally. This is really getting ridiculous.



Can't have that!  I'll have to think of an edit!


----------



## troy12n (Nov 8, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I currently see zero availability at WBC between now and year end.  I know it's the holiday season - but this seems odd to me.  I can also replicate zero 3/4 bedroom availability between now and 11/7/2022 - again kinda odd.  I'm drafting an email to the Wyndham DT team on this item now.
> 
> EDIT:  Inquiry sent to Wyndham to report the blocks of inventory becoming completely unavailable to owners and the intermittent "fading in and out" of inventory that we've been observing to date.  I've used the more recent WBC reports that I can replicate as real world examples.



Yeah, this is slow time for Orlando/BC, i've never seen no availability like this at end of year, with the exception of the week of Christmas and Thanksgiving.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 9, 2021)

HeidingOut said:


> Same thing with Bonnet Creek. Since Sunday, no availability at Bonnet for the rest of Sept, all of October, and most of Nov. Not a single room. Not a single night. I called to complain. Manning the CSR stated he would not report it as a bug and no manager would ever call me back. There just is no availability. I explained that it was a bug or a block. But, he said he would already be aware if that was the case because owners would have called in and reported it. And, I said, well isn't that exactly what I'm doing and you are going to do exactly nothing about it? He laughed and then said sorry nothing I can do to help. But, I will note your account.
> 
> Absolutely useless. A company that CSRs refuse to report bugs to their IT group. And, not only refuses to report an owner complaint but basically bragged that he was going to do nothing to address my concerns!


They're VCs not CSRs. Vacation consultants. You need customer care, they don't care either. What's funny is years ago there was a topic on if Wyndham dumps all the inventory in at exactly thirteen months or holds some back. 

The VC was being honest. It could have been worse he could have told you he was going to write up a ticket. 

I get those Ghost upgrades all the time. Once we got all the way to check-in and found we had no room! Long Wharf. We ended up in the top floor back in the corner by the elevator in a room that nothing worked and was never made up.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 9, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> It's 50th Anniversary at WDW. It could quite legitimately be booked up.


My kids are going to Bonnet Creek good Friday for a week. Now I know why!

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 9, 2021)

troy12n said:


> I was indeed trying to instant upgrade into a 2BR lockoff...
> 
> While this is a good explanation of what might be or is happening, it seems the system should be smart enough to be able to process this sort of thing. But i'm not surprised it tripped over itself.
> 
> ...


VCs cannot do anything and I doubt it could be fixed. It happens to more than lock off units. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 9, 2021)

raygo123 said:


> My kids are going to Bonnet Creek good Friday for a week. Now I know why!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk



I had Easter week reserved, but we changed our minds.


----------



## HeidingOut (Nov 12, 2021)

WBC gets turned back on….saw it an hour the other day and then goes completely gone. My question is…..is this legal? I’m sitting on thousands, thousands of points I can’t book (personal use)?

please don’t chime in telling me “they may be really booked up”. They are not. I’m on-site. I’m not going to have that argument because it’s ABSOLUTELY untrue.

is there not a legal obligation to provide me as as n owner access to unused inventory? If not, Wyndham is in full control of keeping me paying maintenance fees on something that they are denying me access to that I own?

Florida Attorney General Complaint? Any advice?


----------



## Hawaii2022 (Nov 12, 2021)

The concern that my family has is that Wyndham is paid to manage and control the inventory at every Club Wyndham Resort. Wyndham has many ways that they use the ownership they still own. We have been told a couple times by the resort front desks that the resort is overbooked from Extra Holidays. This happened the last time we stayed at the Wyndham Grand Desert. The resort front desk was trying to get us to downgrade our booking from a 2 bedroom lock off to a 1 bedroom deluxe. The concern is that Wyndham is compensated to manage/control the resort inventory for our Club Wyndham owners. It can be a conflict when Wyndham is the largest owner and has many different ways that they use the ownership that they own. 

Wyndham is the only Club Wyndham owner that has control of the resort's inventory, not all of the 100,000's small owners.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 12, 2021)

HeidingOut said:


> WBC gets turned back on….saw it an hour the other day and then goes completely gone. My question is…..is this legal? I’m sitting on thousands, thousands of points I can’t book (personal use)?
> 
> please don’t chime in telling me “they may be really booked up”. They are not. I’m on-site. I’m not going to have that argument because it’s ABSOLUTELY untrue.
> 
> ...


My advice is don't waste your money. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 17, 2021)

Back to inventory. 

I just book a resort for a stay 2 days from now at La Cascada in SA, TX.  Got a call back from the resort within 2 - 3 minutes.  They were alreday looking at their inventory because they were overbooked, and they have no idea how I booked a unit, and they didn't recognize my name.  

They offered to downgrade me to a 1BR which also was not appearing online.  

So still inventory issues out there. No idea what is up.


----------



## ladawgfan (Nov 27, 2021)

The restricted inventory problem at Bonnet Creek is beyond ridiculous. I’ve been told by VC’s that the renovations have been completed in tower 6 for over a week, yet there are still no 3 or 4 BR units available until November 2022! Sure shows Wyndham’s concerns for making more inventory available for owners’ priority reservations! I sure am happy to continue to pay maintenance fees for inventory I can’t use. It’s time for Wyndham to stop their BS and start showing some service to their owners. Wyndham used to be one of the premier timeshare companies, but has rapidly progressed to the worst.


----------



## 55plus (Nov 27, 2021)

I just checked Extra Holidays. Three and four bedroom units are available at Bonnet Creek beginning in January 2022.


----------



## 55plus (Nov 27, 2021)

Here is a 3 bedroom in January 2022 at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 3, 2021)

If any one is interested, Bonnet Creek added a bunch of inventory for one bedroom deluxe condos for December, including Christmas and New Year. Some in January too.


----------



## ladawgfan (Dec 9, 2021)

Has anyone gotten an explanation from Wyndham why the 3 & 4 BR units at Bonnet Creek are still being blocked from availability and when the issue will be resolved?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Dec 9, 2021)

ladawgfan said:


> Has anyone gotten an explanation from Wyndham why the 3 & 4 BR units at Bonnet Creek are still being blocked from availability and when the issue will be resolved?



The unofficial response I received back from Wyndham specific to WBC and in general regarding inventory blocks is as follows:



> Specifically, at Bonnet Creek, they have expanded renovations that are impacting 3 and 4 bedroom units for a significant period of time. Sometimes Inventory Management has to put large blocks of inventory on hold, if they discover an issue and it can take them a while to troubleshoot and release the holds.


----------



## ladawgfan (Dec 9, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The unofficial response I received back from Wyndham specific to WBC and in general regarding inventory blocks is as follows:


Thanks for the response.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 10, 2021)

You could even get a 1 bedroom deluxe at a 20% discount (for Christmas week), earlier today. 

I've noticed some other funkiness, or in my opinion funkiness, but I know the various explanations that will come back and not wasting my breath.  Wyndham's sandbox, they can do as they please... and they do.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 11, 2021)

I see available inventory doing what it is suppose to do after the reservation restrictions were put in place. Normally I've been able to pick up a discounted Clearwater cancellation for over the holidays, but not this year. This tells me owners are booking reservation for personal use, not for rental income. So I'll spend the holidays at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## OutSkiing (Jan 1, 2022)

I see that Clearwater is available now at 11 months (November 2022) but not any availability at 10 months or less. So my theory is that right now this resort only opens up inventory at 11 months and beyond so that only qualified owners (CWA and recipocal ARP I think) can book. That way they save their high demand inventory for those owners only. Just a theory waiting to be dis-proved.

Bob


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 1, 2022)

OutSkiing said:


> I see that Clearwater is available now at 11 months (November 2022) but not any availability at 10 months or less. So my theory is that right now this resort only opens up inventory at 11 months and beyond so that only qualified owners (CWA and recipocal ARP I think) can book. That way they save their high demand inventory for those owners only. Just a theory waiting to be dis-proved.


I only have 10 month access (no deeded or CWA ARP, nor VIP RARP), and I can see all kinds of availability right at 10 months. It does book up quickly, but at the 10 month date (11/1/2022) I can see 1 and 2BR deluxe, and 1 and 2BR PR available for booking. Waiting even until 9 or 8 months can be too late at Clearwater.


----------



## OutSkiing (Jan 2, 2022)

After writing that of course the 11 months turns into 10,9, 8 etc.  Duuhh. Amazing that it fills up so fast at 10 months except for the cancelations near 60 days.
We checked in to Clearwater today in a room reserved almost 12 months ago.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 2, 2022)

So what is 'working as it's supposed to'?
How can you tell that owners are booking reservations for personal use?
At Clearwater, I saw NYE's available a couple days ago (sure wish I could have used that).  I was able to book the weekend of Jan 7th about a month ago.  I don't think the black out dates had anything to do with that. I'm pretty sure I saw Christmas week stuff when I was on the search for Jan 7th, but can't say 100%. It wasn't what I was looking for so I was not paying super close attention, I didn't try to actually book it, but pretty sure the dates were bolded).  I checked
Bonnet Creek 3 and 4 bedroom units are still MIA til November, I wouldn't call that doing what it's suppose to (not what I think it's suppose to do, but likely what Wyndham would like it do, we never have figured out their motivation).
15 days out is still an optimum time to find last minute stuff, just have to be a bit more diligent overall.  2 years ago we went to Clearwater in February and I was able to find 2 rooms for us about 30 days from checkin. That wasn't working as it was supposed to then but it is okay if it happens now?
You will never convince me Wyndham is doing anything good on my behalf.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 2, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> You will never convince me Wyndham is doing anything good on my behalf.


Well, no organization is perfect.  I'm sure they have at some point....


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 2, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Well, no organization is perfect.  I'm sure they have at some point....


OK, I stand corrected. They did sell my father 1.4+ million points. An extra 400K when he was already VIP Platinum. At the time I thought it was such a waste and was mad at them for taking advantage of him. And now here we are VIP Founders. I guess you just never know. So thank you, Wyndham for that.


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 2, 2022)

55plus said:


> I see available inventory doing what it is suppose to do after the reservation restrictions were put in place. Normally I've been able to pick up a discounted Clearwater cancellation for over the holidays, but not this year. This tells me owners are booking reservation for personal use, not for rental income. So I'll spend the holidays at Bonnet Creek.



Huh? That escapes my logic. 

So you’re saying when the big bad mega renters roamed the world, you could find discounted rooms. But now that there are no reservations available, that means it’s owners using them for themselves. What’s your evidence? Even anecdotal evidence that suggests that? To suggest that mega renters were canceling prime reservations and now they aren’t - simply doesn’t make sense to me. Especially if you’re able to find rooms at Bonnet Creek. Why aren’t owners staying at Bonnet Creek? Why could you find rooms there? Because people cancel plans all the time, and some last minute. Not all this worlds ills rest on mega renters. Just keep the facts in front of us. 

Wes.


----------

